# What's the best way to print on a yoga mat?



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

I hope I am posting in the correct forum. I am interested in getting some of my one color t-shirt designs also printed on a yoga mat. Does anyone know a good way to do this? What's the best solution? Is there any way that I can have some designs printed first and then "stick" them on to the yoga mat as needed?

I know this is not about t-shirt printing, but the yoga mats would complement my t-shirt line.

Thanks in advance for all your help and feedback!


----------



## zenvibes (Jan 22, 2021)

If you are looking for design and ideas then you can check on google .You can find more intresting and good designs in yoga mats.
Have you checked Printed Yoga Mat  which has fine design you can check those design for print.


----------

